

Just a blogging platform - Kristories
https://medium.com/best-thing-i-found-online-today/23a3c94c6b5a

======
jerrya
Are there any simple blogging platforms that are _posterous simple_ , that is,
email it text, documents, images, etc., and it makes a nicely formatted blog
post for it, complete with image or document gallery?

